# Norwegian ISFJ, and I'm a MALE



## Choekaas (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi.

I already kind of introduced myself a little bit in the ISFJ section, but here it goes.

I'm ISFJ and I'm not a female. Which is probably quite interesting, since by my experience, there aren't that many ISFJs here and most of them are women.

I'm from the border of Oslo, Norway and got to this site through a friend who also got me interested in personality types. I'm 18 years old and go my last year on Lillestrøm High School.

I've taken the personality tests around the web, mostly the one at mypersonality a lot of times, and I've ended up on ISFJ most of the time. (One or maybe two times on INFJ).

Anyway, I really like this site because I like to explore myself and other personality types. (Me and my friend, who by the way is an INFP, made a list of every classmate and the personality type we think they are.)
This is also a great experience because I like writing fictional scripts for movies and love character developments etc.


Anybody else from Norway?
And more importantly, any male ISFJ here?


(By the way. The reason for the avatar is because I'm not a fan of profile pictures/avatars/showing my face etc. so I like to go with a random picture. In that way, people will remember who this person is)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Choekaas and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Choekaas. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. I believe there are a few members from Norway around here, but I'm in doubt as to if any are male ISFJs - there aren't many as it is.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey hey, not sure how popular I'll be if I reply in Norwegian so I'll keep it English! 

I'm from Kolbotn so that's not very far away :shocked:.

I actually keep mental lists of the my classmates's MBTI type. When I think about it, I probably try to type almost everyone I meet, it goes automatically now though. It's quite amusing and makes every conversation I observe a little more interesting! Don't have anyone to do it with though 

Anyways...Velkommen!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Choekaas said:


> Hi.
> 
> I already kind of introduced myself a little bit in the ISFJ section, but here it goes.
> 
> ...




Greetings Choekass! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. We don't get that many ISFJ's around here and the active ones tend to be females so you are a rare breed my friend. At least in this forum.:tongue:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Like Kuja, most of us don't have someone to discuss personality typing with. You are quite the fortunate one, I must admit. :wink:

Either way, welcome to the cafe. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I've tested a couple of time for ISFJ. It's a cool type, I have a soft spot for you guys 
Welcome ot the forum  How is it being an ISFJ and male? Would you prefer to be any other type?


----------



## Choekaas (Nov 7, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I've tested a couple of time for ISFJ. It's a cool type, I have a soft spot for you guys
> Welcome ot the forum  How is it being an ISFJ and male? Would you prefer to be any other type?


Aw, thanks.
I like my personality type and I like being an ISFJ more and more. Reading about it makes me feel wonderful, it's like finally someone has written something that perfectly matches my life.

Although INFJ would be a type I also like. I have tested with 54/56 % on the S, so my S is weak in comparison to the I, F and J, who are strong with me. I am probably more of a visionary nurturer, but still, ISFJ is the perfect description of my life.


How it is being and ISFJ and male today is very wonderful. It was tough when I was 6-7 years old. I played with dolls, hang out with girls and my mother language wasn't Norwegian (It's Polish actually, I learned Norwegian after I started going to school). The other boys teased me for that. (Not the language, but the girly stuff). I was a loner. 
There are other stuff that made me feel that I didn't belong because all the boys liked to fight with each other, throw snowballs, have a messy room, while my room was tidy, clean and had a pink color etc. I never understood that. I'm not like them. I don't like cars or sport, so I tried to act myself to be one of them. I didn't fully open myself until I was 16-17.

I got friends eventually of course, because I like to help people, so people were nice to me. 

Junior High wasn't better. I got more introverted, frustrated and my feelings got hurt a lot. The main reason why people liked me was because I could play drums (I wasn't "accepted" in the gang of boys, until they heard me play at a school-concert).

When I started to Lillestrøm High school at the age of 16, everything got better. Many people understand my feelings. (I believe my class at Junior High was filled with a lot of ESTPs). 

And now, I've heard from my INFP-friend over here at PersonalityCafe, that I'm one of the, if not, the most beloved person in the class. Which makes me very very happy.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Choekaas said:


> Aw, thanks.
> I like my personality type and I like being an ISFJ more and more. Reading about it makes me feel wonderful, it's like finally someone has written something that perfectly matches my life.
> 
> Although INFJ would be a type I also like. I have tested with 54/56 % on the S, so my S is weak in comparison to the I, F and J, who are strong with me. I am probably more of a visionary nurturer, but still, ISFJ is the perfect description of my life.
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean :sad:
I got bullied terribly at school. I was very shy and timid. And I was really kind hearted, but I came from a very bad town so nobody really understood me. They saw me as weak so they bullied the crap out of me 
But then I joined PC and people appreciated my kindness  Took 18 years to find a group where I belong but it was worth the wait. 
And I can see why you are one of the most beloved people in the class. You seem like a lovely person


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! roud:
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

Choekaas said:


> Hi.
> 
> I already kind of introduced myself a little bit in the ISFJ section, but here it goes.
> 
> ...


hey! welcome to the site!  kudos for being a rare breed on the site, it's nice to find new people  

learning about the different personality types is really interesting to me too! i think that everyone should learn a bit about everyone else, if not to get along with people, to at least have the knowledge handy  

so you want to be a screenwriter one day? or is this just a hobby? 

anyways, enough questions  again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay another ISFJ! For the longest time I was the only one here that was active. Now we have a few others, but I don't think any other ISFJ males? Anyway...welcome!


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Choekaas (Nov 7, 2009)

unbeingdead said:


> hey! welcome to the site!  kudos for being a rare breed on the site, it's nice to find new people
> 
> learning about the different personality types is really interesting to me too! i think that everyone should learn a bit about everyone else, if not to get along with people, to at least have the knowledge handy
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Yes, I know. Analyzing personality types is a lot of fun. I now know how my mother would respond to my actions or how to communicate with my sister. 

I am actually thinking about being a screenwriter, so it's not just a hobby. I have a few friends who are planning to travel to the states to study film in California, but I don't know about that. That's a dramatic change from my quiet life here in Norway, so I am a little scared of moving so far from home.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

Choekaas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, I know. Analyzing personality types is a lot of fun. I now know how my mother would respond to my actions or how to communicate with my sister.
> 
> I am actually thinking about being a screenwriter, so it's not just a hobby. I have a few friends who are planning to travel to the states to study film in California, but I don't know about that. That's a dramatic change from my quiet life here in Norway, so I am a little scared of moving so far from home.



precisely! i am a big fan of studying people and how they react with others anyways, and these things have helped me grow in my "study" of people and what people's strengths are. 

well, i can understand, you'd be moving to a completely different continent. however, there are places in california that aren't as big as LA or san fran. there are also other film schools here (i couldn't give you any off of the top of my head, however, i must say, i don't know very much about film school....) in smaller and less busy places.......and then there's always the chance that there might be a good one in norway!  i wish you luck, regardless of what you decide. and remember, nothing's final, if you get somewhere, and decide you dislike it, you can always find another option


----------

